# QA18DE Turbo Manifold by Protech



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

*QG18DE Turbo Manifold by Protech*

With the help of JCgator we were able to design and build a turbo manfiold for the qg18 and all related folks. These manifolds are desinged to fit the t25 and t28, but can be made to fit the larger more illusive t3t04  
















































www.protech-fabrication.com


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Duh!!!

I have one on my car now...........lol

Did you talk to Juan before postin this??? I think he had been talking to Bruce about something.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

btw..........I wouldn't bolt a t3/t4 on the QG without doing full internal modifications first.


AND, for those who are interested: I am offering full turbo kits for the QG18DE, featuring these manifolds! Contact me for more info.


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

No I haven't spoken with Juan But I got the okay to put them on the website so I posted them here aswell.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that's cool.

I must say, the work is flawless on this. I'm sure Juan talked to Bruce about a couple minor changes, but you can see the pics at http://photos.yahoo.com/mistasentra in the turbo album of the mani  I kinda wish I had it jet coated, but oh well..............it still works really well


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

I am so proud of these things, they are amazing, the first time I held one in my arms was like holding a new born child, just a lot prettier. Heheh, anywho, Chimmike I need you to send me that last measurement we talked about so I can send it over to Bruce, and Mike, this is Juan! wassup man? back from service?
JCC


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

What's up Juan, no I'm still deployed overseas, I have about 40 days left here before I head home.


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

awesome, I am sure everyone and especially Bruce will be glad to have you home, my godson just graduated into the Marine Corps, he has 2 weeks leave before heading to SOI and then being assigned to a fleet, I really hope this Iraq crap is over by then,
JCC


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

very nice~


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

glad you like Mike, any comments or questions? I got to hold this baby with a Gti-R T28 on it, was a gorgeous feeling,
JCC


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I get to run it with a small T28, I Love it 

I would recommend getting the jet coating tho..........keep it lookin all nice


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

anyone ever find out if the GA16DE and QG18DE have the same manifold pattern? If so wouldn't this mean this fits the GA16DE as well?


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes, same pattern, yes it will fit, sorry I didn't say that before, I was going to make a post about it but forgot, I found this out about 6months ago at the dyno before I put my GA16DE kit on my car, I ran the kit with QG18DE manifold gaskets,
JCC


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

JCGator42 said:


> *Yes, same pattern, yes it will fit, sorry I didn't say that before, I was going to make a post about it but forgot, I found this out about 6months ago at the dyno before I put my GA16DE kit on my car, I ran the kit with QG18DE manifold gaskets,
> JCC *


your shittin me!!! cool.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

JCGator42 said:


> *Yes, same pattern, yes it will fit, sorry I didn't say that before, I was going to make a post about it but forgot, I found this out about 6months ago at the dyno before I put my GA16DE kit on my car, I ran the kit with QG18DE manifold gaskets,
> JCC *


I think we better hold off on that confirmation... gaskets aren't manifolds,,, need exact measurments..


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

I agree, I will not stand by my eye measurements either, stand by for confirmation in a couple of weeks, I need to get together with one of the QG18DE manifold purchasers so I can do the test fit of a stock GA16DE header primary on their car,
JCC


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Sounds good.... if it does it will be a good option to have available..


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

myoung said:


> *I think we better hold off on that confirmation... gaskets aren't manifolds,,, need exact measurments.. *


Ok Jc i went to Bruce's home and confirmed that the flanges are the same for both the QG and GA. the thickness of the flanges of the protech mani and stock one are the same. everything lines up perfect. we have an interchangable part...


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, thank you very much!!!!, baddasss!,
WHOOOO!!!,
JCC

P.S. I repeat, the QG18DE and GA16DE exhaust to head flanges are the same!!!.


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

In the past few months we have seen more and more ga16det projects. This manifold will only help increase the number of turbo'ed GA16's! Good job JC!


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks Kev, just hit me up when you are ready to install your shiet, I'll be more than happy to help out,
JCC

P.S. I haven't seen ya a§§ in a while dawg!


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

Yeah man have seen you in a while too. EE has been killing me. Dont you still have my old rachet set?  Anyway one week ago I found out javier's manifold was for sale so I bought that and got a silvia t25 and an starion on the way. I wasn't really planning on going turbo in the near future, but a really good deal came by and I couldn't resist! But me call on my cell sometime... I'm PM to ya.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

how much would it cost me in canadian dollarsto order one of these babies?


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

$415 shipped in the U.S., Canada might be $10 more or so. IF you want the manifold coated like the one in the pics then it's an extra $65, so $480 shipped in U.S. dollars to the Continental U.S. I am sure you know the Canadian conversion better than I do, so I leave it to you,
JCC


----------



## Sicx13 (May 2, 2002)

will a gt28r turbo bolt right up to that manifold?


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

yes, it will bolt right up,
JCC


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Sicx13 said:


> *will a gt28r turbo bolt right up to that manifold? *


lol, I hope you don't plan on pushing more than 210-220whp on the stock bottom end of a QG


----------

